# Hickory Type?



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm (obviously) a complete novice in the ways of wood. I was going to make a rifle stock from some of my Hickory. I know Hickory makes a pretty good stock, but I heard only certain types are worthy (Walnut being the best - I don't have any Walnut trees :laughing. 
I had to take off some big Hickory limbs last year, so I cut and dried them. 
Now I can't seem to find a site identifying my Hickory? I'd appreciate a little help... either with the site or the Hickory.

http://www.meticulum.com/Shag_Bark_Hickory.jpg

Thanks.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Are you saying your hickory looks like the picture in the link? If so, like the file says it's shagbark. 

Any of the hickories or pecan hickories will make a good stock IMO.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks TT,
Ya, I see shagbark too. I guess I'm trying too hard with the scientific jargon. I'm sure I need a better reference (shagbark isn't listed).
Basically, I'm trying to find out if shagbark is a good hickory to make gun stocks from? I've heard that only certain types of Hickory are good for gun stocks. Is there a difference?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't answer why some species of hickory are not suitable for gun stocks. Never heard that before. I have several gun stock customers I'll send an email to one and ask.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

A couple of hickories are considered inferior to the others for lumber, not sure about stocks though. Water and nutmeg hickories are 2 of them. I am out of town, so I can't look at my book that lists the traits for each individual hickory species.


----------



## truecountry (Apr 15, 2009)

any hickory with a big black heart isnt good for nothing but fire wood... most hickory .. axe , spliting malls handles ..etc ...have the white or light wood in them not alot or black... i ran up on this this week and questioned it on species and it was a shag bark but this time of year it loses its bark easy like popular... ill take some pics


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Uh oh, TT. Looks like somebody found some of your black heart pecan you've been looking for, even if it is another hickory, and they burn it .


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a local gunstock builder and he does not recommend building a gunstock from Hickory, now would I. Its prone to spliting, its heavy, and its a bear to machine and work with. 

Can it be done, sure, but there are much better woods to choose from that offer superior longgevity.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

jeffreythree said:


> Uh oh, TT. Looks like somebody found some of your black heart pecan you've been looking for, even if it is another hickory.....


A Pecan hickory is the only hickory that will fill this order. Still I would show him a picture of any black heart hickory and see what gives. 




truecountry said:


> any hickory with a big black heart isnt good for nothing but fire wood...


That ain't exactly true. Next time you run across a solid black heart pecan, or any hickory please let me know. I might be able to make it worth your trouble.


----------



## truecountry (Apr 15, 2009)

*heres the pic*

black hearted hickory minus the bark


----------



## truecountry (Apr 15, 2009)

tt is this what you looking for i need to know it goes into mill tomorrow


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The bright sunlight may be washing out the color, you called it "black". I posted and then deleted last night that if it is black that looks like walnut to me :huh:. If it is tan/brown that is pecan.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

TC, sorry I missed this last night thanks for checking with me. 

I can't see the color much either but I can tell it isn't black. You'll know a black heart Pecan or black heart anything when you see it because it isn't brown . . . . it's *black*.


----------

